# ÁREA DE LAZER > Mergulho >  abaixo assinado legislação caça submariana

## Filipe Silva

Boas, em baixo podem fazer abaixo assinado acerca da legislação sobre a caça submarina!

Obrg



http://www.petitiononline.com/cacasubm/petition.html

----------


## Cesar Pinto

:Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas: 
A MINHA JÁ LÁ ESTÁ

----------


## João Castelo

A minha também já lá está.

O pior agora é se me chamam porque já não cabo dentro do fato . :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  

JC

----------


## Filipe Silva

lol loool loool

assim é que é . . . 

se chamarem dizes que não precisas de fato!

----------


## Cesar Pinto

oi joao segundo ouvi dizer :yb665:   existe por aqui uma brigada de calceteiros e pedreiros pode ser que te deÊm trabalho e assim poderias ficar um pouco mais elegante :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :SbOk2:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> oi joao segundo ouvi dizer  existe por aqui uma brigada de calceteiros e pedreiros pode ser que te deÊm trabalho e assim poderias ficar um pouco mais elegante


E quem é que diz que ele não dá já o cabedal????  :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Filipe Silva

lool looool loool


 :JmdALEnvers:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

oi joao
se quizeres posso dar-te uma ajuda a caber no fato,vou ter que ir buscar 300l
de agua para o novo aqua dentro em breve e trazer-la para o 1º andar  :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  ,será que isso ajuda a caber no fato?

----------


## João Castelo

César ,

Ainda sou homem para ajudar nessa descarga de água.

Também ainda sou homem para apanhar uns valentes polvos e uma boa quantidade de santolas.

Agora enfiar-me no fato é que não consigo.

Nem todos podem ter um corpinho danone.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Filipe Silva

hey, tens que me dizer esses spots para ver se apanho umas santolas há maneira bem como polvinhos  :Olá:  


abrs

----------


## Cesar Pinto

oi joao nao ponho isso em duvida , e na altura dessa carga eu avizo e se poderes como é claro o almoço está incluido a ti e a quem quizer :yb677:  
felipe
santolas e polvos é simples, da parede ate ao bico de sao pedro há muitos é só procurar nos buracos , a pouca profundidade cerca de 3/4 metros

----------


## João Castelo

Filipe,

Com este frio , santolas garantidas só mesmo no Formiga em Sesimbra.

No verão, posso dar umas " explicações " , mas não dou a aula toda. :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## João Castelo

> santolas e polvos é simples, da parede ate ao bico de sao pedro há muitos é só procurar nos buracos.



 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

César,

Já tinha saudades desta conversa de pescadores.São sempre uns exagerados.

Mas se é assim podes aceitar já uma encomenda?

 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Pescadores.....


JC

----------


## Filipe Silva

loooooool ok ok 
parece-me bem!
então espero  :Pracima:  


looool


 :Whistle:

----------


## João Castelo

:SbSourire2:  Olha, só para te envergonhar.

Quando vou no verão à praia de sesimbra enquanto tomo duche meto sempre a cozer duas ou tres santolas para as minhas filhas petiscarem enquanto se faz o almoço.

E polvos podes não acreditar mas apanho-os à chapada.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Filipe Silva

xiba!
eu é que não quero apanhar uma chapada da tua mão!


ok , então quando fores dá um toque para ir contigo... claro se não te importares! 


 :Palmas:   :Coradoeolhos:  


fico espera mesmo!


abrs

----------


## João Castelo

> ok , então quando fores dá um toque para ir contigo... claro se não te importares!


Filipe,

Está combinado.

Com muito gosto.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## José Alves

Boas,  :Olá:  

Não querendo, me meter numa conversa de pescadores (até porque não percebo nadinha mas suponho que seja como as dos aquariofilos, caçadores e afins, :yb624:   :yb624: ), acredito que o meu amigo João apanhe chocos á chapada santolas a buliscadela :Coradoeolhos: . Agora uma coisa posso garantir, quando se junta com o 'Fumaças' apanha tudo, mas mesmo tudo :SbSourire:  que até custa carregar até casa, só mesmo com carroça a leva. :SbRequin2:   :SbRequin2:   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## João Castelo

> Boas,  
> 
> Agora uma coisa posso garantir, quando se junta com o 'Fumaças' apanha tudo, mas mesmo tudo que até custa carregar até casa, só mesmo com carroça a leva.


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Palavras para quê ? Foi uma boca de se lhe tirar o  :Olá:  

 :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Paulo J. Simões

boas  :Olá:  

pois pois agora é que eu estou a ver de onde parte a historia das palmadinhas ops chapadas  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  



abraços  :SbOk:

----------


## José Alves

> boas  
> 
> pois pois agora é que eu estou a ver de onde parte a historia das palmadinhas ops chapadas    
> 
> 
> 
> abraços



 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  pelos vistos vocês ainda não repararam, :EEK!:  isto é um tópico para um abaixo assinado relativo a legislação da caça submarina :SbPoisson9:   :SbPoiss:   :SbPoisson6:   :SbBaiserProfilDroit:  .
É um procedimento correcto, quando não estamos de acordo com algo :SbOk:  .....agora 'xisxeramente'  a palmada, palmadinhas, chapadas e buliscadelas...não será violência a mais  :SbRequin2:   :SbRequin2: . Bem, mas gostos não se discutem... :Coradoeolhos:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------

